# Druckversion



## vanBAT (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich fände es gut, wenn man in einigen Bereichen eine möglichkeit schaffen würde sich die Seite auszudrucken.
Natürlich kann ich sie komplett ausdrucken, aber der Aufwand ist doch sehr erheblich.
Persönlich würde ich eine Druckversion in schwarz/weiß bevorzugen, allein schon um die Druckkosten zu minimieren.
Gerade bei den Berufen, wo alle Rezepte und Pläne aufgeführt werden, könnte ich mir das als sehr nützlich erachten.
Einfach ausdrucken und dann mal ingame ankreutzen was man hat und was nicht.
Optional wäre natürlich auch noch, das man sich aussuchen kann, was ausgedruckt wird.
- Name
- Werte
- wer droppt es
- was brauche ich zur herstellung
Klar, das nicht alles auf einmal geht, aber vielleicht kann man ja mit einer einfachen Druckversion anfangen


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

Gute Idee, falsches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



~moved


----------



## vanBAT (4. Oktober 2006)

Stimt, wurde aber wohl schon verschoben. Danke dafür


----------



## Rascal (4. Oktober 2006)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Stimt, wurde aber wohl schon verschoben. Danke dafür


Jaa rat mal von wem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanBAT (6. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Jaa rat mal von wem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Von unserem guten Geist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber vielleicht kann der uns auch sagen, ob das realisiert wird.
Und wenn ja, wie lange es dauert bis es durchgeführt würde


----------



## Rascal (9. Oktober 2006)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kann der uns auch sagen, ob das realisiert wird.
> Und wenn ja, wie lange es dauert bis es durchgeführt würde


Leider nein, da ich hier nur Moderator bin... um die Änderungen müssen sich die Admins kümmern.

So Long
Ras


----------



## B3N (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo vanBAT,

dein Vorschlag wurde zur Kenntnis genommen, wann und ob wir das ganze Umsetzen, kann ich jetzt aber nicht sagen, da unser Plan im Moment schon recht voll ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

